

Google's Chief Legal Officer on Microsoft's acquisition of Yahoo - cawel
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/02/yahoo-and-future-of-internet.html

======
mathogre
I find it ironical that Google, who bowed to the totalitarian control of
China, is concerned about a MS/Yahoo! monopoly. To me, Google would have more
credibility if they chose to not do business in China.

"It's about preserving the underlying principles of the Internet: openness and
innovation."

Actually I think to Google it's about making a buck, and making sure the buck
stops at Mountain View, not Redmond.

------
ekanes
Given that most folks think that the merger would be a failure, it's strange
that Google would put out something that sounds positively scared.

Google's reaction should be a confident, _"Bring it on"_

~~~
eusman
maybe this is what they want them to think, that they are scared so that they
do this merger.

It's useless to read/analyse something you don't know who wrote it because
it's impossible to understand the motives.

------
eusman
if Microsoft acquires Yahoo and ignores the users interest, then this is only
going to benefit innovation.

and complaining who? Google who has almost a monopoly on search.

